# Found some old school goodies today!



## LimpCroissaint (May 18, 2021)

I went to a cabinet shop that was closing today looking for a router, jig saw and some clamps. They were sold out but then an old Fosgate amp caught my eye, then I looked on the next table and another! Then I rushed around the room and found the two Coustics and tried to play it cool when I saw $5 written on one of the Fosgates 😁. Got all of them for 25 dollars! I love all of them. I havent tested any of them yet, I just brought them home but these old mini Coustics are pretty sweet. I've been told they're 25w x 2 @ 4 ohms, I'm hoping they're a little underrated. And of course the old Rockfords are awesome. Just though you guys might like to see them.


----------

